# DOC. "6ºC podiam mudar o mundo..."



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2009 às 22:11)

Hoje quando vi o teletexto da RTP2, como sempre faço, para saber qual o doc. de cada dia, via que o tema de hoje  era sobre a meteorologia, mas já não fui a tempo...

Gostava de pedir a alguém que tivesse visto o Doc."6ºC podiam mudar o mundo..." para me poder explicar mais ou menos esse tema que me intriga:intrigante...


----------



## Lightning (30 Jul 2009 às 12:35)

Pedro disse:


> Hoje quando vi o teletexto da RTP2, como sempre faço, para saber qual o doc. de cada dia, via que o tema de hoje  era sobre a meteorologia, mas já não fui a tempo...
> 
> Gostava de pedir a alguém que tivesse visto o Doc."6ºC podiam mudar o mundo..." para me poder explicar mais ou menos esse tema que me intriga:intrigante...



Se é daqueles documentários que costumam começar às 21h, então posso dizer que vi metade dele.

Era sobre incêndios e o respectivo trabalho dos bombeiros para os apagar, desde à organização de equipas até à preparação dos equipamentos.

Penso que os bombeiros que apareciam no doc. eram dos EUA.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jul 2009 às 14:45)

Lightning disse:


> Se é daqueles documentários que costumam começar às 21h, então posso dizer que vi metade dele.
> 
> Era sobre incêndios e o respectivo trabalho dos bombeiros para os apagar, desde à organização de equipas até à preparação dos equipamentos.
> 
> Penso que os bombeiros que apareciam no doc. eram dos EUA.



Não era esse, estava a dar à tarde, por volta das 5/6h...


----------



## Lightning (30 Jul 2009 às 15:05)

Pedro disse:


> Não era esse, estava a dar à tarde, por volta das 5/6h...



Pedro, aqui está a informação que consegui acerca desse documentário:

http://tv1.rtp.pt/programas-rtp/index.php?p_id=24365&e_id=&c_id=8&dif=tv

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2009 às 19:22)

-6/-9ºC (temperatura média) então na Escandinávia e Reino Unido ainda podem mudar mais  no resto da Europa -3ºC e -4ºC...

O norte da Europa vai passar a ser o Alasca cá do sitio  lá se vai a Riviera prevista para a zona


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jul 2009 às 20:33)

Lightning disse:


> Pedro, aqui está a informação que consegui acerca desse documentário:
> 
> http://tv1.rtp.pt/programas-rtp/index.php?p_id=24365&e_id=&c_id=8&dif=tv
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.



Sim, era esse.
OBRIGADO...


----------

